# 96 altama se cruise control



## crbassn (Feb 5, 2013)

Recently my cruise control has stopped working I checked the fuses, when I'm driving I try to turn it on and set it and it will not turn on when I start to slow down on an off ramp the cruise light starts flashing rapidly and will stop when I hit the break 

Sent from my LG-P925 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## crbassn (Feb 5, 2013)

crbassn said:


> Recently my cruise control has stopped working I checked the fuses, when I'm driving I try to turn it on and set it and it will not turn on when I start to slow down on an off ramp the cruise light starts flashing rapidly and will stop when I hit the break and will start back flashing as soon as I release the break until I slow below 25 MPH.
> 
> 
> Update recently had to coast on the freeway to slow down the CC light started flashing rapidly and continued for the next 30 miles until I slowed below 25 MPH. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated
> ...


----------

